# Al Jazeera on an OSN box



## kevinthegulf (Aug 16, 2009)

Any one know about Al Jazeeera sports Sat Tv, no one I know has this, can you use the Al jazeera card in an OSN box? they say yes but the sales staff have been known to be wrong, all they want is you to sign up to OSN, any one know where to get Al jazeera subscription in Bahrain?
tks
Kev


----------



## kevinthegulf (Aug 16, 2009)

kevinthegulf said:


> Any one know about Al Jazeeera sports Sat Tv, no one I know has this, can you use the Al jazeera card in an OSN box? they say yes but the sales staff have been known to be wrong, all they want is you to sign up to OSN, any one know where to get Al jazeera subscription in Bahrain?
> tks
> Kev


Well, I bit the bullet anyway
Once you have an OSN box, you need to purchase a CAM (i wasn't in when it was fitted but it seems to be a sleeve / adaptor that slots into the spare slot) which is $40 from OSN, little man trundles round at fits it, then put the Al Jazeera card in.

Once you get to the Al Jazeera sports channels (313>>>) it takes a few seconds to recognise then hey presto, you can watch the rubbish that England served up last night.

Be warned that I am not sure that the CAM will work or fit the OSN recorder boxes

Sat link in Adebiya near Costa/Fuddruckers sells the cards, 
rgds
Kev


----------

